# London: through the lens of a Londoner



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Mall* in central London, a tree lined street that runs from Admiralty Arch to Buckingham Palace. The Mall is closed to traffic on Sunday, the day on which these photos were taken:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *Royal Victoria Dock* area of east London. Once part of the Port of London, it fell into dereliction following the port's decline. It is now home to modern apartments and a terminus for the Emirates Air Line, London's cable car:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Royal Arsenal area of *Woolwich* in south east London. Royal Arsenal was a centre of armaments manufacturing for the British army until 1967. The buildings have been converted for residential use:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots and commentary. Very nice.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice to see a somewhat different London. Insight shots from an insider.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers guys, more to come.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

A collection of photos taken at different stages of the evening, towards the *Canary Wharf* business district:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Millennium Village* is a modern residential development situated on Greenwich Peninsula in south east London. The homes were built on disused industrial land:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Great pictures SE9! The DLR pictures remind me of Tokyo for some reason.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Stravinsky said:


> I used to study there.


Nice! I studied in the *Clerkenwell* area, around 1.5km away:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The area around *Trafalgar Square* in the centre of the city:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

An evening in *Greenwich Peninsula* by the cable car terminus:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Good thread is good, 'cause good city is good, too


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good updates.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Great pics. Lots has changed since I've been in 2012, would love to go back and go up The Shard.


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

SE9 these pictures are absolutely stunning! Great work, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

lovely pictures!


----------



## Mwafrika (Apr 11, 2006)

Great job SE9


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here's a few photos from the *Walworth* area of south London, an area with a relatively high population of African and Latin American origin:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

love the renaissance of brick we are seeing. what camera do you use _SE9_?


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Your photos look great but the way you present the London projects and the information in the city compilation is amazing. IMO, it's the best. Cheers.


----------

